# The Power of the P*ssy - Part Two - Dating, Marriage & Divorce Advice for Women



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Whether You're Single, Married, or Divorced... You Have The Power!

In the follow-up to the best selling dating advice book, The Power of the [kitten], Kara King delves further into the controversial subject of [kitten] Power. In this book you'll discover unique and compelling advice specifically designed to conquer a variety of real life issues that women may face when dealing with men. The Power of the [kitten] Part Two will help you:

-Discover powers that men have and use this knowledge to your advantage. 
-Draw men to you naturally and effortlessly. 
-Heal from a divorce and come out of it better than ever! 
-Use your powers within a marriage to re-ignite the flame or change the dynamics of the relationship. 
-Learn tips and tricks to keep a good man head over heels in love with you, eager to remain faithful, and happy to stand by your side for life. 
-Overcome baby daddy drama, rejection, and other real life issues that other dating advice books won't dare discuss!

The Power of the [kitten] has been hailed the ultimate must-read dating guide for women of all ages. The first book laid the foundation, while Part Two digs deeper into the world of feminine power. This book will make you laugh, leave you feeling empowered, and enable you to deal with anything a man throws your way!

DISCLAIMER: This book contains strong language, sexual content, and subject matter that may be offensive to some readers.


_sorry -- non standard characters are not allowed in thread titles -- Ann
non standard characters again removed -- Ann 7/29_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"I downloaded the book on my Android Kindle App, and I finished the book in a day! I also have the first book; my sisters and nieces have also read my copy. If I had these books when I was younger, this would have saved me so much heartbreak and gain more understanding why my relationships ended badly. I love the other relationship books (Act Like a Lady, Think Like a Man & He's Just Not That Into You) but this book speaks the truth! Please let your daughters, nieces, and other ladies read this book, and learn how to get the love and respect that we all deserve!" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"This book changed my life and really illuminated issues I have had in past relationships. I highly recommend it and think all women should read these books. I will no longer be used or taken advantage of!" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Amazon Review - "Left off right where the first book ended...this is more geared towards women already in a relationship but there is one section that I found extremely helpful and interesting and it was the chapter on rejection and the patterns women fall into due to rejection. So powerful, I would buy it again just for that section alone! Great buy!"


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Another great review for Part Two!  

"Great book. Especially loved the blunt-ness of the author. I highly recommend this book for all women, regardless of your situation. There's an answer for almost everything life can throw at us women! Kudos to the author." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"Great book. Especially loved the blunt-ness of the author. I highly recommend this book for all women, regardless of your situation. There's an answer for almost everything life can throw at us women! Kudos to the author." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Amazon Reviewer - "Awesome book! Every women should read this book! It changed my life! I really have nothing more to say but read it ladies and apply it to your life. It works!"


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Amazon Review - "I didn't think this book would be anywhere as good as the first one, but boy was I wrong! King did an impeccable job with part two of the book. The advice she shares is insightful and beyond valuable. I have the Kindle version, but will purchase the paperback as well. King could have been a therapist, she's understanding, and talks to the reader through her words without sugarcoating anything. This book is golden! A MUST read for any woman who is not getting what she wants out of a relationship. This book basically lets women know the most important relationship is the one we have with ourselves. We need to value ourselves and what we have to offer as women, if a man doesn't appreciate you then you don't need someone who is going to undermine, and demean you breaking you apart from that love you've grown for yourself and others."

Thanks reviewer for the wonderful review!


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Amazon Reviewer - "I read both books and the advice given is spot on! This should be the dating BIBLE for ALL women!"


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Amazon Reviewer - "Gave it to my divorced daughter! Excellent advice I tried to tell her 20 years ago!!!"


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"Just as good as the first book. Kara King is a funny, down to earth, and very honest writer. Contains a lot of useful information for women! I've recommended both her books to all my girlfriends." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"This book is a jewel holding the advice young and old women need today. It is the wisdom that we all needed from our grandmothers, mothers, aunts, big sisters, and mentors. I think it should be apart of the school curriculum or in the required reading for Girls Inc. and The Boys and Girls Clubs of America." - Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"Great book... have told at least 20 women to read this book and put in the their daughter's bags that are going off to college. Where was this book when I was younger and before two marriages?" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"Thank you Kara, you really are a force for good and a champion for womenkind everywhere. I am 46 years old and wish I had read this book (and your first one) when I was 15. Women are amazing creatures, and the majority I have ever met have been faithful and loving, and deserving of a wonderful life. It's about time we knew it. As they say, with great power comes great responsibility, so I hereby pledge to use the power of my [kitten] responsibly and for the good of women everywhere . You should buy the book, it's bold and it's beautiful." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Cecelia (Jun 28, 2017)

Congratulations on your book success Kara. 

I read a lot of self-help books when I was divorced. To be honest, they did not help until I met few decent men. No amount of advice will affect one's relationships when one is dealing with the wrong men.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Cecelia said:


> Congratulations on your book success Kara.
> 
> I read a lot of self-help books when I was divorced. To be honest, they did not help until I met few decent men. No amount of advice will affect one's relationships when one is dealing with the wrong men.


Thank you Cecelia. You're right... picking the right men is SO important. My books emphasize the importance of being responsible for our choices. If we continue to reward bad men with sex and love, we are reinforcing their bad behavior. Therefor we must engage with he right guys and stop with the nice guys finish last crap. It is up to us as women to reward good men, with attention, love, affection and appreciation. When we get away from being attracted to the wrong things, we move closer to whole new world, one filled with love and happiness.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"This book shares some great advice about respecting yourself and having positive interactions with men by finally understanding how they think. Understanding this has not only helped me get what I want much more in my relationship, but my boyfriend seemingly appreciates my new attitude too! (Not that i would tell him i have consulted a book to manage him!) Being sweetly assertive and confident of my own value has made both of us happier." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Josette (Jan 19, 2020)

Cecelia said:


> Congratulations on your book success Kara.
> 
> I read a lot of self-help books when I was divorced. To be honest, they did not help until I met few decent men. No amount of advice will affect one's relationships when one is dealing with the wrong men.


That's why it's so important that we choose the right men. The problem is: too many men pretend to be "Mr. Right" in the beginning of a relationship. 
Then we think: "Oh boy, I found a keeper!" But as we get to know him (and find ourselves falling for him), we notice behaviors that we're not too comfortable with. 
We make excuses until we find the relationship to be unbearable = divorce/breakup.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Josette said:


> That's why it's so important that we choose the right men. The problem is: too many men pretend to be "Mr. Right" in the beginning of a relationship.
> Then we think: "Oh boy, I found a keeper!" But as we get to know him (and find ourselves falling for him), we notice behaviors that we're not too comfortable with.
> We make excuses until we find the relationship to be unbearable = divorce/breakup.


So true. This is why we should always trust our women's intuition. We also need to remember that actions speak louder than words. If a man is telling you he loves you, but his actions are saying something different... he's probably putting on an act.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

"This book was so honest and real. I appreciate the boldness to confront the many ways that men and WE women fail to recognize our many assets and attributes. Realizing just how much we cut ourselves short is mind boggling. This book is exactly what I needed to remind myself of my value and worth." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Maria Flores (Sep 20, 2020)

I love this book very much. I am a feminist by nature.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, Maria. I appreciate it.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)




----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

The Power of the Pussy will be free this Tuesday!


----------

